# Site General > Pet Related Laws & Legislation >  USARK:  Egyptian tortoise and federal bill updates + shirts for sale

## Bogertophis

View this email in your browser

























*Egyptian Tortoise ESA listing update*We have updated our alert to include sample messaging and Talking Points so that you may easily submit comments. If you missed our announcement, the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service has proposed to list the Egyptian tortoise (_Testudo kleinmanni)_ as threatened under the Endangered Species Act (ESA). Without common-sense exceptions, this has unintended consequences that actually harm the conservation of this species. We explain this in our alert (link below). *The comment deadline is January 10, 2022.*

*Alert link:* https://usark.org/2021-esa-kleinmanni/

*On Facebook:* https://www.facebook.com/UnitedStatesAssociationOfReptileKeepers/photos/a.398227663592526/4557151331033451/
*National Ban on Animal Programs*We have updated our alert to include the House companion bill. Since the Senate and House each have a bill, you should contact your Senators and Representative. Senate Bill 3220 and House Bill 5999 prohibit using certain animals (list below that even includes tortoises and small monitors) in "traveling animal acts," which will include the educational outreach programs provided by many animal keepers. S3220/HR5999 would amend Section 13 of the Animal Welfare Act (7 U.S.C. 24 2143) to include this ban on animal programs.

This bill, titled Traveling Animal and Public Safety Protection Act of 2021," includes an introduction rife with misinformation with the intent to spark emotion while misleading the reader. The animal rights groups always fight with emotion over fact and they target legislators who fall for their games or sympathize with the animal rights agenda to remove all animals from our lives. This is an animal rights written bill! A legislator did not author this bill. Animal rights is a radical ideology against keeping any animals under human care (i.e. no pets, no livestock, no zoos, etc.). It is far different than animal welfare which supports animals being kept humanely.

Read more and take action at https://usark.org/2021_s3220/.

Facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/UnitedStatesAssociationOfReptileKeepers/photos/4535634293185155
*Shirts for Sale on Website*USARK shirts are now available online! We have a limited number of old logo shirts posted on our website for sale. You can find them under the SHOP link at the top of the page. All shirts ordered by December 3 will ship the first full week of December. Full details and pics at https://usark.org/product/usark-t-shirt-old-logo/.

More shirts will be listed when available.
*Find A Vet*Need a good herp veterinarian? The Association of Reptilian and Amphibian Veterinarians (ARAV) can help. ARAV provides a free Find-A-Vet service at http://arav.site-ym.com/search/custom.asp?id=3661.
























_Copyright © 2021 USARK, All rights reserved._
You are receiving this email because you opted in at our website.

*Our mailing address is:*
USARK3650 Sacramento Dr
San Luis Obispo, CA 93401

Add us to your address book


Want to change how you receive these emails?
You can update your preferences or unsubscribe from this list.




_Copyright © 2021 USARK, All rights reserved._
You are receiving this email because you opted in at our website.

*Our mailing address is:*
USARK3650 Sacramento Dr
San Luis Obispo, CA 93401

Add us to your address book

----------

